# pogo games



## sl1mdoggsmom (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't log into a room to play games. I have followed instructions exactly as recommended by the pogo site. I set java sun as recommended by their techs. I have trouble getting onto some of the other game sites also. I used to be able to log onto these sites up until a few months ago. please help. thanks.


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi there,
I am having the same problem.. Up until yesterday I could play Word Whomp with no problem, today no way...says I have a corrupted or misinstalled Java. I am at a loss what to do... I wrote Pogo techs but haven't heard back yet. This is real frustrating as I am sure you know. I hope they fix this and hopefully someone here can help. If I get any results I will let you know. Sorry I couldn't be more help. Please let me know if you find an answer. Good luck to you


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi folks,

Just trying let all the pogo plagued people know what I've found out about this problem.

See this thread

(Welcome to TSG, sl1mdoggsmom)


----------



## jonstrong (Feb 8, 2003)

We've followed Pogo from a slightly different perspective probably, as we've been building our own site and games with similar (though far from identical) technology. I'm posting in this thread because we've run into several of the same challenges that the folks at Pogo (now EA of course) have been wrestling with.

Some of the problems, as was already noted in this thread, relate to the JVM. As with Pogo, our games are built using Java 1.1 since it's virtually everywhere. Although using a later version would give us better tools, less bugs and more power, it would also require most users to download a multi-megabyte JVM, so like Pogo we've opted to remain with 1.1 for now and work around the problems.

Unfortunately, there were a number of bugs left in 1.1 that *nobody* intends to fix. For example -- there's an obscure (and ludicrous) trick that you must employ to make sure that the use of sound in your applet doesn't totally consume your users' Windows virtual memory. Certain graphics operations that *should* work also consume virtual memory and eventually cause a user's PC to seize and require a reboot.

Various versions of the Windows VM (their new name for their JVM) also yield differing results, and the legal skirmishes over the past year screwed things up for a while in terms of the availability of the Windows VM.

I believe I saw a reference to the "clear out your temp files" trick on this thread. That's an important one, and it *does* fix some problems.

Although we don't know precisely WHAT is being fixed, we HAVE seen that when users run all available updates via Windows Update at Microsoft, a whole slew of problems with our applets disappear. If you haven't yet, I'd suggest you try that and see if your problems at Pogo disappear.

At one point, we were almost hopeful that MS wouldn't continue to distribute the VM, because we felt that Sun's distribution would be better and once all were *required* to download it the world would be a better place for us Java applet folks. But our testing has, unfortunately, shown that while Sun's JVM fixes *some* of the problems, it actually introduces other subtle issues that are NOT problems with Microsoft's JVM.

We don't know any details about what's going on inside Pogo and EA, so all of my comments here are based solely on our personal experience with them or other info we've gathered on the web. But there are a couple of telltale signs that they've run into issues that are basic to their overall architecture.

For example -- ever notice how many "Temporary Rooms" there are in the popular games? This suggests that the original design never allowed for dynamic addition and relocation of rooms from server to server and that their current naming is the result of some kind of technical kluge -- and the situation is no better now than it was a year ago.

While some people love the idea of "back doors" to Pogo, it actually creates problems because popular back doors sites drive traffic to specific Pogo servers rather than letting their top level processes distribute traffic in a controlled fashion.

On Sun's website, there were a couple of white papers about Pogo (since Pogo was built around racks and racks of Sparc servers) - I imagine that they're still there. Coming from a software architecture background, I was stunned to read that a Pogo software person (and please forgive me if my memory of this is incorrect!) was very happy with the inexpensive Sparc servers because they made it so easy for him to "load balance the site, moving games from one server to another merely by unplugging a hard drive and moving it to another server". Even as I type this, I'm hoping that my memory of this is incorrect or I imagined reading this -- but I believe that my memory of this is accurate. If this is so, it's one more indication of a less-than-optimum architecture. It's fairly ludicrous to think of redistributing server processes by physically shifting drives among machines when the whole thing can be accomplished with logical processes that load balance server tasks.

A friend-of-a-friend told me that he had heard (sorry this is so vague and unreliable) that he heard that they had spent quite a bit of time trying to get away from their old architecture that required 250+ small servers and were trying to move to less, but far more powerful, servers. While this is a nice ideal in some respects, my guess is that it opens several new cans of worms that may have been unanticipated. For example: when one server only has to support a maximum of 500 to 1000 concurrent players, this limits the number of TCP/IP sockets that must be open on that given machine and instance of the operating system. By consolidating processes onto more powerful, but fewer, machines, they also wind up pushing the TCP/IP stack to levels of performance and simultaneous socket counts that have rarely, if ever, been challenged in commercial applications.

Finally, when EA acquired Pogo, their databases and much of their architecture had to be merged and/or converted so that EA.com and Pogo could share resources. Then there's the added burden of allowing automatic access to Pogo games for ALL AOL users. My guess is that there has been a LOT of software patching, work-arounds and kluge jobs in general just to keep the whole thing running.

On top of that, I read on one message board (all hearsay, but it sounded convincing) that Pogo's customer support staff was gutted as EA laid off many people over the past year to cut costs.

All of this spells huge challenges for them, and may help explain so many of the problems that people have been encountering.


- Jon


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Thanks for that info Jon, glad to have you aboard!

I had no idea EA was behind that site, that could explain why some are not getting good support from there.

Hopefully what you suggest will be helpful to many:



> _Originally posted by jonstrong:_
> *
> 
> I believe I saw a reference to the "clear out your temp files" trick on this thread. That's an important one, and it *does* fix some problems.
> ...


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you Jon,
I did clean out all my temp files before trying again and just now checked for updates to windows (I was all updated there) and still nothing...Any other ideas???  I am open to try anything...I really miss that site. Any way...thank you alll soooooo much for the help. Have a good day.
Tina


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow I just read your whole thread Jon...amazing...well I am glad it isn't my computer and glad to hear for both you and RT that it isn't only me...Well I guess I will just wait and see and learn to deal with no Pogo...lol...the addiction isn't good for me any way...lol...Thanks for all the interesting info Jon and I will keep checking in to see if anything is found out to fix this or these problems.
Take care all and thank you alllll so much
Tina


----------



## sl1mdoggsmom (Feb 4, 2003)

I just want to say thank u 2 all who have tried 2 help. I am still at a loss with this Pogo thing and I am still open to suggestions from whoever has anymore ideas. Thanks again 2 all. -Sue


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Sue,
I am still in the same boat as you....I can't get into Pogo at all...I guess I give up...if you are interested I did find a game site similar to Pogo only I think the graphics are even better and I do like most of the games I have tried. I think this place is my only solution the games are similar like for me I LOVEEEEE Word Whomp...they have a similar game in there called cash word..it is done on a cash register instead of the gophers..Any way I think this is my only solution and from a lot of people I know that go to Pogo they aren't happy with them..Pogo I guess got tooo big, many are moving to this new site. The site is called Ion Thunder...it doesn't have as many people on it yet so chances of winning are better. I believe they will take many from Pogo..any way I just thought I would let you know from a players point of view I think you will like them..Hey I have NO problems getting on them..I am confused as to why I can get on there with no problem and Pogo ALWAYS have a problem and can NEVER get on. Well good luck with whatever you do.
Tina


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know if anyone else saw this page or not but I thought I would share this with you all just the same. I received this in a newsletter I get and thought it would be good for us all to keep on hand...just in case )
http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html
The site has downloads to Microsoft Java VM and Sun Java VM too..It also has complete instructions on how to install. Hope you all can use.
Thanks,
Tina


----------



## rattler (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi

I couldn't get into pogo either. I could at work but not home. I spent weeks trying different things that I read here and at other forums. I didn't get any errors, it just wouldn't let me in any of the game rooms to play (would stop loading at the halfway point) even though I could navigate around the site. Finally I tried something just because I couldn't think of anything else and can get it to work. I use AOL 7 but once I get connected to the internet with AOL, I minimize it and open up the Microsoft Internet Browser. Then I go to Pogo from there. I can get in any of the games/rooms now. 

Kim


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi all,

Newbie to the forum here, but have been tinkering with PCs and on line since 1997.

I, too, am a pogoholic and could successfully enter and load all the games until I rebuilt my PC. I tried all the suggested fixes by Pogo (reloading Java VM, clearing temp files, etc.) nothing worked.

A little digging on the Pogo help site finally provided the correct answer. Turns out Pogo didn't like my new Linksys network card. I switched back to the old 3Com network card and things have been good with Pogo ever since. Linksys isn't the only network card Pogo has issues with. Below is the article from the Pogo Help site.



> If your computer is locking up or rebooting (restarting) when you try to load a game, it is probably due to the networking card in your computer. Linksys, NetGear and some SMC brand Networking cards have compatibility issues with many of pogo's games.
> 
> All three brands are very common, and frequently are distributed by many Broadband Internet providers when you sign up for DSL or Cable Modem Internet Access. If you're connected to the Internet via DSL, Cable Modem, or through a private home network, chances are good that one of these cards is installed in your computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilona53 (Jun 3, 2001)

I have the Linksys NIC card and won't change it or get the Sun version of VM. I finally figured out my problem with pogo...I have Spybot and in that program it has a 'Hosts' listing which I had enabled at one point in time...then after pogo had done their Wednesday 'maintenance shutdown', I was no longer able to play at pogo.com!  After much searching through everything...I realized it was that 'Hosts' listing in Spybot that kept me from getting into any of my selected 'rooms' in pogo, so I disabled the 'Hosts' listing! That was almost 3 weeks of no pogo  ... now I am back to my games there again.


----------



## parrotfish (Oct 6, 2002)

Games stopped loading when I switched from dial-up to cable line. I have a Linksys card and didn't change. Kept IE and use Netscape for pogo. Works great!


----------



## Kathie19692 (May 8, 2003)

hello everyone i c that im not the only one having problems with pogo. well first of all i was having freezing after intermission, then the problem started with java script errors and some other crap, so i downloaded java sun. now i cant even get into any of the games at all, i have cleared out temp files numerous times, i have deleted cookies as i was told to do, i have done everything they have said to do, as for this internet card crap they are talking about its a load of crap, cause my mom has the same card as me and she has no problems getting onto pogo. soooooooo i need help here if anyone can help me i would really appreciate it  
also i have dsl and i never used to have these problems, the more maintenance that pogo does the more problems i seem to be having!

ty 
kathie


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, I'm having the problem that I cannot even get to the pogo main page at all at pogo.com. It says page not available. I cannot on any computer I've tried. I just tried on the 4th computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## pogomonster (Jun 19, 2003)

u can do nothing...its on their side

they make servers free for giving paying people faster access...

the fact that they didn't even bother to inform their players about whats going to happen these days and that they let people wonder and worry and puzzling on there settings and configs and even delete security programs cuz they think those programs may cause the trouble is for me one reason more not to become a payed pogo member...

if they don't need me to read their ifm's its ok with me..yahoo and other sites are waiting...so dont try anything to solve the problem..u can't...

a back door site shows that there are just now 30.000 people on pogo..(about 2 hours ago) but thousands others get the 502 error or others errors ...so its not on ur end

i am pretty p..ed....wasted long hours to figure that and screwed my puter up for this


----------



## maciel310 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi all

I used to have problems too with the pogo games, but one time I had a program called kazaa open and the games worked perfectly. This probably wont fix all problems, but if you are getting an Action Canceled message were the ads are supposed to be, this may fix your problem. You can dl KaZaA from www.kazaa.com. All you have to do is have it open while you are on pogo.com and if you are getting the same problem I had, it should fix it. Hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's odd...I would think that running Kazaa would only hamper performance, seeing as how it's packed with spyware and such.

I highly doubt that running Kazaa would work, unless pogo is secretly working in tandem with Sharman Networks...


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

*I Don't know if anyone is following this subject anymore 
but I want to share my conclusion after the smoke had 
cleared regarding so many Pogoians (you know who you are)
who were denied access to the Pogo game site from Wed thru last night (and possibly beyond?).

The problem with not being able to access the Pogo game 
site, and which initiated a myriad of postings since Wed 
evening was, apparently, the fault of the Pogo (EA Games) 
server afterall.

This fact started becoming apparent to me during the day 
yesterday when I, also seeking an answer to this dilemma, observed so many people complaining of the same thing and trying desperately to seek out help and resolution on various 
Forums, including this one. It was obvious that this was not an
isolated case of someone's Java not being enabled.

There may be a lesson learned. The shock to think 
that something was amiss within my computer was too 
much to bear since I, like so many of us, take great pains
to keep the comp clean of spybots, viruses, ad-wares, keyloggers, worms, hijackers, malwares, et al and it 
immediately sent me on a futile mission to locate and fix the culprit responsible. It sent many other's on the same fruitless 
journey as well. Fact is, there was nothing broken to be fixed.

Too bad Pogo games didn't have a way of notifying their 
patrons and putting some restless minds at ease. How many 
computers were rebooted, IE's were uninstalled and 
reinstalled? Probably even a few OS's were uninstalled and 
reinstalled, System Restore's activated, Hotfixes located 
and downloaded, security zones checked and modified, 
Java's enabled and disabled, HOST files located and 
renamed, the list goes on and on I'm sure. And, after 
each "fix' the problem persisted and the frustration 
increased, all one had to do is peruse the forum postings
to see the anxiety.

Even now, I'm sure there are those who continue to try and 
find out "what is wrong with my computer that I cannot 
access the Pogo game site?" In due time the truth will be 
known.

Twenty-four hours after losing contact with the Pogo game 
site, and clicking on my Pogo link, the site opened with 
no fanfare, no explainations, no apologies...just as it 
had on so many previous occasions. Just as you would 
expect it to.

If, sometime in the future, there is an unfortunate repeat
of this occurrence I will not be jumping to any conclusions, 
nor will I overreact. I will walk slowly and carefully through 
the gatherings of solid, reliable information and facts that I 
can use as a foundation for understanding and setting into 
motion the proper course of action to be taken to remedy 
the situation.

Thankfully there are Forums like this one where 
reliable information can be garnered from intelligent 
sources. Even more than that, thankfully there are those 
willing to share their experiences and technical knowledge
and savvy with those of us looking for that bit of help and
guidance we need to resolve the pending issue that probibits, restricts or in some way keeps us from enjoying the computer experience.

Regards,
Telstar*


----------



## maciel310 (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think it is specifically because of kazaa or some sort of partnership or anything, I think it has to do with ports that are opened while kazaa is opened or something like that. I think I know why it is that this happens. When pogo tries to show the ads, it uses a standard localhost ip address, 127.0.0.1, to display the ads, and different computers handle this slightly differently, some attempting to display the page but fail, which display the "page cannot be displayed" error, and others just cancel the request, leading to the "Action canceled" page, which will stop the loading of the game for some reason. But with KaZaA open, if you go to 127.0.0.1, it displays a list of files that you are sharing, thus when the pogo ad attempts to load, it is sucessful, and the game loads as normal. So I am betting that any program that makes your computer act as a server will allow the pogo pages to work correctly, as long as you are getting this same error.

And I would have sugested d/ling kazaa lite, same as kazaa without the spyware, but for some reason their site has been down lately.

Im sure it wouldn't be too hard for pogo to remidy this problem, if they just change the IP that they use to load the ads to something other than the localhost.

KaZaA probably wont make Pogo work for anyone not having the same problem I was, but it wouldn't hurt to try.

I hope this helps some of you out there get Pogo working for you, and I hope Pogo tech reads this and gets some clue how to remedy their troubles.


----------



## ccng728 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maciel310:_
> *Hi all
> 
> I used to have problems too with the pogo games, but one time I had a program called kazaa open and the games worked perfectly. This probably wont fix all problems, but if you are getting an Action Canceled message were the ads are supposed to be, this may fix your problem. You can dl KaZaA from www.kazaa.com. All you have to do is have it open while you are on pogo.com and if you are getting the same problem I had, it should fix it. Hope this helps some of you out. *


I was going nuts for the last three weeks trying to get on to Pogo. The main page would load and then when I tried to get into a room, the window would open but the advertisement wouldn't load, and it would say Action Canceled. I surfed around two days trying everything until I found this post. My son has Kazaa Lite on the computer, but a few weeks ago I went in and did some 'housekeeping' on the start up of Windows menu. He had too many things loading up at the startup. One was Kazaa Lite and I disabled it. I had no idea that disabling this was the reason for my pogo problems. As soon as I opened up Kazaa Lite, I have had no problems at all with Pogo. It obviously needed that port for the ad that maciel310 mentioned. This is my first time at Tech Support Guy Forums. It has been awesome. Thank you so much !!!! I can now play Word Whomp again


----------



## countryjoint (Jul 16, 2004)

I KNOW THE PROBLEM !!!#*$^$

Since I got my new computer about 6 months ago, the Pogo games wouldn't load. I downloaded Java and they still wouldn't load. Yahoo works fine, but not Pogo.

Well, if anybody tells you to download the big Runtime Environment or something, you might not need it. I didn't need it. After uninstalling that 100 MB download and installing a 5.21 MB download instead, the Yahoo games still work fine, but Pogo still doesn't. I went to the Pogo Help, and they said POGO DOES NOT WORK WITH SBC GLOBAL Browser OR INTERNET EXPLORER.

So, I tried Pogo in AOL broswer, and....it works!!! 
There's nothing wrong with your computer.

So what the official word from Pogo, go here: 
[B][url]http://games.custhelp.com/c...W55fiZwX3NvcnRfYnk9ZGZsdCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=[/B][/url]

To get the 5.21 MB download I talked about, instead of the HUMONGOUS 100+MB download that works the same, copy and paste this link: *http://www.wildtangent.com/install/jvm/msjavx86_3805.exe*, click on save, then save it to the desktop. Double click msjavx86_3805 on the desktop, and then go clicking next and I agree just like you do for everything else. Then you have to restart the computer.

And don't forget, Pogo doesn't work withjInternet Explorer or SBC, no matter what you download. You have to play Pogo in a different browser like AOL or Mozilla.


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

See if this will work for you.......


"S"
V^^^^V


"Let's make sure you don't have any bad/corrupt game applets on your computer. Please try the following steps, and reply back and let me know how it works. I do ask you to clear your cache, here, but there's more. Please complete ALL sets of instructions that pertain to your system. If you are a free pogo subscriber, please skip step 2 as it does not pertain to you.

1. Please clear your browser cache (or Temporary Internet Files). If you need help with this, reply back and let me know.

2. Once you've done that, please try clearing out your 'Object' library in Internet Explorer. This is where the game files are actually stored with Fast Access on Club Pogo. Here's how to do that:

- Open Internet Explorer (even if you normally use the AOL or MSN browser)

- Go to the 'Tools' menu in Internet Explorer

- Choose 'Internet Options'

- In the middle of the Internet Options window, look for the 'settings' button in the middle, under 'Temporary Internet Files'

- On the Settings screen, click the 'View Objects' Tab. This is where your browser 
stores the actual game applet.

- Look for any files in the list that are Pogo games. Things like 'PopFu by Pogo', 'Freecell by Pogo' and so on, and delete those. 

- Click 'Yes' to confirm the deletion of each file

3. There is another place where applets may have been cached if you have Sun Java.

-Goto Control Panel
If you dont know where that is, 
Go to "Start"
"Run"
Type in "control" (without the quotation marks)

-In the Control Panel there should be a icon that looks like a coffee cup called "Java Plug-in"
If that icon is not in there, it means you do not have Sun Java. 

-Double click on the "Java Plug-in" icon. This will open the Java Control Panel. 
It may take up to a minute to load.

-Click on the "Cache" Tab.

-Then click on the "Clear" button in the upper right hand corner. This will clear your Sun Java cache. It may ask you if you'd like to delete all files in the folder. Click "Yes".

-Then click on the "X" in the upper left hand corner of the window to exit the Java control panel.


Now try playing again. When you come back, you may be prompted to download and install the games again (unless you are using the Sun Java Plugin or you chose to trust all content from Pogo). If the game still won't finish loading after more than 5 minutes, ........."


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I had the same problems getting some games (slots) to run in Pogo until I disabled my pop-up blocker. Once I did that it worked like a charm. Could it be that maybe, just maybe they want us to see the ads.


----------



## plucke (Aug 15, 2004)

i too am having troubles..1 thing i found out is my fast access isnt working..i noticed after following thier suggestions that under tools,internet options,temporary internet files(SETTINGS),view files...that the games required were no longer there,i believe thats why games arent loading properly..check there and see if the games u play are loaded there..ill repost after i get a reply from pogo


----------



## Christy (Jun 13, 2003)

If you can get into the pogo room just not load the table to play a game you most likely have a popup stopper that is considering it a popup. Try holding down control when you click on play and keep it held down until the table loads. If that doesnt work check under the tools menu for popthis if it is there click on it and it should give you the option to add that game, therefore fixing your problem.

I have seen several people in the pogo spades room recently that played the night before then all of a sudden couldnt load a table. They are so appreciative for these 2 suggestions as usually one of them fixes their problem. 

I have two popup stoppers and have to hold down control everytime I load a table to play and everytime I try to play a new game I have to add it under popthis.

Good luck and I hope this helps at least one of you.

Christy


----------



## CAS12003 (Nov 13, 2004)

I think I have some exciting news for some of you folks that can't get into some pogo rooms! I have been experiencing the same problem for a couple weeks and My girl friend and I accidently stubbled onto what we think the problem and the salution is (worked for me)! Internet Explorer put out a windows update not long ago that had some errors on it! If on your Internet explorer toolbar you have a popup disabler,,this might be your problem! What I did was,,completely by accident,, tried to add/remove IE from my programs and desk top,,,my computer would not let me completely do this for certain reasons,,so I went to my recycle bin and reactivated IE,,my girl friend called shortly there after,,told me to go to my tool bar on top of my browser IE/SBC (noticed popup disabler was gone) and click Tools > Internet Options > Programs > reset websettings > apply > OK > then close browser and restart browswer! I immediately was able to go to (with lighting speed) any pogo game or room and get in! I have Windows 2000, I hope this chance of luck works for you also! Let me know if it does! Good Luck Everyone,,,I have felt your pain! Tom


----------



## GreenEyes558 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom, I could hug you!!!!! thanks for the info This worked great. I have been going nuts with pogo. The tech guys just send you around in circles, asking for information over and over again, taking the time to send it and then the next message has you start from ground zero again. The last time (after about 25 emails back and forth) I told them off, asked them to stop with the BS'ing and just tell me what the heck is going on. They never replied.

There are so many people that are having this problem, it's amazing with all their technical abilities, that the one thing you suggested "Tools > Internet Options > Programs > reset websettings > apply > OK > then close browser and restart browser" was not ONE of the suggestions they are giving.

What upsets me more is that I am a PAYING member and can't get support from them!!!! If I was so addicted to their games, had so many badges and so many friends there, I'd be gone! I'm going to check out Ion Thunder, someone mentioned it above and see if that is a good alternative.

Anyway, thanks to you AND your girlfriend!

Fran
[email protected]


----------



## Regulator_Z (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the same problem as everyone else with pogo........one day none of the games would load for me and it said that my java was corrupt or not installed. I followed all of the instructions that were suggested to fix the problem and that still didn't work....I finally got mine to work.....I uninstalled my spybot search and destroy and that then the advertisements started loading but the game still wouldn't load. then I turned off my pop up blocker and now everything works fine. I can once again play pogo games. I hope that I am able to help the rest of ya'll to get yours working again. good luck.
Regulator_Z


----------



## sassishasta (Nov 10, 2006)

Windows has an automatic firewall. Aol has a firewall,and so when both firewalls are running, it prevents you from playing pogo games.
they will either not load, or load, and run really slow, or sporatic.
I had to remove all my aol security, and just stay with the Windows. I keep Windows updated and so far, have not had any problem. it has been about two months now.
The browser cache does have to be manually cleared routinely, as does the temp files.
So if someone is having a problem like I had, that was what worked for me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

1) You responded to a very old thread  It seems pogo is better this time around

2) AOL sucks, period.

3) Firewalls should not affect it because the it uses the HTTP protocol.

4) The most common cause of not getting into a room (screen disappears) are pop-up blockers.

5) The next common one is Java. Usually updating to the latest version works. Followed by clearing out the cache for the webpages and java cache.

6) sometimes its bad coding or the servers.

7) welcome to TSG sassishasta


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Yes, welcome to TSG sassishasta.




"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hate to bring this old thread back to life again, but does POGO have any kind of customer support? I'm forever getting emails from people who want to cancel their POGO account  Yeah, like I CAN DO THAT


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

AcaCandy,
Here's the link to EA's support.
From there they can report POGO game errors.

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/home.php?p_sid=UUUighIi

Question 
How do I cancel my account?

Answer 
We are sorry you have decided to leave any of our online games.

Go to www.ea.com, and choose your country if required.
Click the Login button located at the top right of the page. 
(If you are already logged in, you may skip to Step 4.)
Login with your EA.com name and password.
Click on your screen name located where the Login button was, and choose My Account from the drop down menu.
Re-enter your password to verify account ownership.
Click the Subscription Info tab and then choose Cancel Subscription next to the service you would like to cancel.
Note: If your Ultima Online account name is different from your EA Member Name, login into the Ultima Online 
Account Management page and follow the same steps to cancel your Ultima Online account.

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks :up: I'm sure I'll be able to use that link soon.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wouldn't bother Candy. EA is really bad for customer services.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, then, what do I tell them??????????????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

my bad, I wasn't looking at your post correctly 

The info from sajid is fine... any other technical help, now that's bad


----------

